# my kittens!



## benn (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all this is Gizmo (the fluffy tabby) and ludo (blackn white)

hope you like em!!!

Comments welcome!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Both of them are really cute :001_wub: but I love Ludo :001_tt1:


----------



## benn (Jun 26, 2011)

He's a funny shade of black ?!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're both gorgeous


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how cute are they love their eyes


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwww soo cute


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Aww. Both are simply gorgeous. Nothing like a few pictures of kittens to cheer me up. Thanks for posting Benn:smile5:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

they are very cute!!! 

you are a lucky furparent


----------



## benn (Jun 26, 2011)

A couple more pics! Ludo (the black and white one) likes sit on my shoulder!? After he Nuzzle my neck and face!! Odd kitten!


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

Aw, they are so gorgeous! Very cute kitties


----------

